# Northern Ohio Turkeys



## xtrema (May 31, 2007)

Here is a pic to get the blood pumping...








Just some young jakes but they are starting to gobble


----------



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

awesome pica, blood has been pumping for a couple of weeks now, thats when i heard my first gobble:woot:


----------



## Curly (May 15, 2006)

Where is the picture taken from? It looks like a front yard of someones home!


----------



## xtrema (May 31, 2007)

Close...its the front yard of a school!


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

passed a field here in Ashtabula co the other day and saw a flock with tom strutting.3 weeks and its on!


----------

